# How many poodles is too many?????



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I only have one... But, with the poms and the border collie I have many more pups. I believe that as long as each one get attention, love, great medical care, and are happy that you are not a horder... For example, I have 8 total... With the exception of the border collie, each sleeps in my bed or the baby bed. The only reason Bella doesn't do either is that she prefers to sleep on the floor... However has her own pillow that she sleeps on.... Some would say that I have too many, but each is groomed, loved and cared for very well. So, I say that if you can handle another one in all aspects then go for it  
BTW there are no more pups in my near future lol


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree that care is the key. As long as they are well cared for, then you are not a hoarder and just a loving parent to a large puppy family. lol

I currently have one spoo, but would love more. However, with all going on in my life I am going to wait a bit both for Angel to get totally settled and to get more done around my house, etc. But if I had my way I would be like the folks in Cheaper by the Dozen and say I would love a dozen poodles! But I am going to take it a poodle at a time.  

But no hoarders here, just serious puppy love. Besides the more dogs I have the more time off any one dog gets from bushing and grooming. lol 

I get the are you done yet look from Angel, so I know she would happily share the love.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a cyclist as well as a poodle companion person. I can tell you from personal experience, cyclists often suffer from a variant of MPS, called bike lust. We use a formula for calculating the number of bikes you should own: proper number of bikes = n + 1, where n is the number you already have. I've worked my way up to four bikes, but bikes take considerably less care than poodles, so I have just the one poodle. Anyway, feel free to adapt that formula for your own use.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooooooh a dozen poodles. How awesome. Hehe. I am home all day, groom them myself and we spend every moment together so they are definitely well cared for. I know my friends who don't love dogs do not get it but I don't care. I don't understand how they can not have dogs (especially poodles). I have a friend with 9 dachshunds. She fosters a couple of them. Her house is a blast. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Any formula that has + 1 is good by me. Haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

JudyD said:


> I'm a cyclist as well as a poodle companion person. I can tell you from personal experience, cyclists often suffer from a variant of MPS, called bike lust. We use a formula for calculating the number of bikes you should own: proper number of bikes = n + 1, where n is the number you already have. I've worked my way up to four bikes, but bikes take considerably less care than poodles, so I have just the one poodle. Anyway, feel free to adapt that formula for your own use.


Do you cycle with your Poodle? I need a new mountain bike! Hmmm Sounds like I could use the formula  I want to train Angel to run with the bike, but only a mountain bike will work where I am. I have roller bladed with her so I feel that would be a doable. She loves being able to run full out that the blades give her, so I know that the bike would be even better. Now I have a new hobby to add.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Ooooooh a dozen poodles. How awesome. Hehe. I am home all day, groom them myself and we spend every moment together so they are definitely well cared for. I know my friends who don't love dogs do not get it but I don't care. I don't understand how they can not have dogs (especially poodles). I have a friend with 9 dachshunds. She fosters a couple of them. Her house is a blast. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am of the opinion that people who don't have dogs are strange... There was a study done with people who live in a nursing home, and when dogs were introduced they were happier, less doctors visits and in general healthier... So to me that translates to dogs = longevity... Right?!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I have 5 dogs, 4 are poodle, and poodle mixes, money wise, I could take in 1 more poodle, I all ways think about vet bills, hair cuts, food, toys, my time with them, so on.If I had all the money that i could use, there would be no homeless fur babies.By now as you can tell, Im just another dog nut. Love being called that.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Abbe gails Mom said:


> I have 5 dogs, 4 are poodle, and poodle mixes, money wise, I could take in 1 more poodle, I all ways think about vet bills, hair cuts, food, toys, my time with them, so on.If I had all the money that i could use, there would be no homeless fur babies.By now as you can tell, Im just another dog nut. Love being called that.


Awww That is such a wonderful thought!:angel:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

AngelsMommy said:


> Do you cycle with your Poodle? I need a new mountain bike! Hmmm Sounds like I could use the formula  I want to train Angel to run with the bike, but only a mountain bike will work where I am. I have roller bladed with her so I feel that would be a doable. She loves being able to run full out that the blades give her, so I know that the bike would be even better. Now I have a new hobby to add.


I've never ridden with a dog. I have road bikes and ride where there's traffic, so it wouldn't be safe. Wish I could, though. Jazz really, really, really wants to run, and even when I'm at my top-speed trot, she just walks faster.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

25 would be a lot cause you need employees to take care them. Anything below that number, would be great. I would keep it under 10. I only like toy poodle though.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Joelle. I laughed out loud. Haha. Love it. Obviously my mind tells me I can have more toys because they are smaller. Little dog, little mess. Hehe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

When Beau's being naughty, or waking me up before 5:00 am, one poodle is too many! But mostly, I dream about having two.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I run and my hubby rides his bike with our two and I think that we are kind of at the top of the safety threshold, with two leashes. We've both fallen a few times on a run/ride and it's not fun! So for optimal control, we don't think we really could hold another leash safely. Thus, we will hold the line at 2 standard poodles. However, one day I plan to get a French bulldog or a Boston


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Well, I run and my hubby rides his bike with our two and I think that we are kind of at the top of the safety threshold, with two leashes. We've both fallen a few times on a run/ride and it's not fun! So for optimal control, we don't think we really could hold another leash safely. Thus, we will hold the line at 2 standard poodles. However, one day I plan to get a French bulldog or a Boston


I hadn't even thought of that when talking about the number of poodles. But if I had that many, I would do mushing with them only on wheels! lol I think they would love that, and twelve dogs all in CC's pulling a cute little wagon would be a great way to get to and from everywhere here. HaHa! 

Now that would be something to see, don't you think?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Joelle. I laughed out loud. Haha. Love it. Obviously my mind tells me I can have more toys because they are smaller. Little dog, little mess. Hehe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly! If they dirty themselves, just rinse them under running water and it'll be brand new. Lol.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Five......and that is too many when it is the summer. I work two jobs in the summer and like my five bathed weekly. I would not trade them in for anything but man oh man what I would give to have a free Sunday in the summer (my only day off).


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

We only have one spoo, Jovi, but we also have an english mastiff, Jetta, and 5 cats....all spoiled and indoor, as I wouldn't have it any other way. For some reason, I have been looking at spoos and mpoos on petfinder and breeder websites, thinking Jovi would like someone to play with, as our mastiff just looks at him when he wants to play. Anything to add another, right?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Five......and that is too many when it is the summer. I work two jobs in the summer and like my five bathed weekly. I would not trade them in for anything but man oh man what I would give to have a free Sunday in the summer (my only day off).


Even the Spoo! Oh my.....you need a massage right after!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, they say "one is the loneliest number," but two is too much for my dh, so I appear to have an addition problem.:confused3: But I sure would like to add mpoo #2! :nod:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

No such thing as too many!! I'd like to have as many dogs as I can afford and keep happy. : ) I do want the variety of other breeds for grooming and training purposes, but I wouldn't mind one bit if that doesn't work out and I just end up with more Poodles! : P

Chagall's Mom, I think I solved your math problem! Two mpoos is too many for hubby and too few for you? Then you just need one and a half! Chagall + Toy Poodle = Happy Compromise! You can tell your husband I said "You're welcome!"


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have two standards, a whippet and one kittie. Poor kitty. Only the whippet is nice to her. The other two pop around her trying to rile her up. 

Three is all I can handle what with food bills, vet bills, walking and grooming. I feel like all I do is brush poodle hair.  I often walk all three by myself and the poodles can be rambunctious. Plus, Jazz is 8 months old and heavy into teenagehood. He's such an adolescent!

I do dream about having a poodle ranch _some_ day - yee haw.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I only have one spoo and a small Pekingese / chihuahua mix. I hope to eventually have another spoo, but not until Aria has matured out a bit. Lol if we end up getting to breed her after she finishes her championship then I will definitely get a puppy from her. 

I feel that if you can truly afford to care for 8 poodles andt can match all their needs then more power to you. I also feel you may have lost a few screws along the way, but I say the same thing about us groomers too. LOL 

I wish I could handle that many dogs. I always said if I was a millionaire then I would buy enough acreage so I can put up a second house just to house all the stray dogs I can find, and they would have butlers and Nannys that would tend to their needs 24-7.. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I often dream of retiring on a wooded lot, somewhere in the back country beside a lake with my pack of poodles.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

JudyD said:


> I'm a cyclist as well as a poodle companion person. I can tell you from personal experience, cyclists often suffer from a variant of MPS, called bike lust. We use a formula for calculating the number of bikes you should own: proper number of bikes = n + 1, where n is the number you already have. I've worked my way up to four bikes, but bikes take considerably less care than poodles, so I have just the one poodle. Anyway, feel free to adapt that formula for your own use.


LOL my son is a cyclist (to some extent) and has several bikes. I thought it was just him. When he was into guitars he did the same thing and he had three guitars, a banjo, a mandolin....
Anyway...I just have Lily, one mpoo, and she's all I want right now. Nothing wrong with having an only child


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryLynn said:


> I often dream of retiring on a wooded lot, somewhere in the back country beside a lake with my pack of poodles.


I AM retired and I DO live in the country on a large wooded property with a creek running through it. Alas, I still have only one terrific mpoo, and one wonderful husband, who believes in the one-man, one-woman, one-poodle way of life!  I hope_ your _dream comes true!!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A poodle ranch would be awesome!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vivien (Aug 11, 2012)

I have two toys and have plans to adopt another in 1-2 yrs time. However, I haven't decided on the size. I had an opportunity to adopt a standard a couple of weeks back but decided not to as I was not sure if a standard would fit with my toys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> Chagall's Mom, I think I solved your math problem! Two mpoos is too many for hubby and too few for you? Then you just need one and a half! Chagall + Toy Poodle = Happy Compromise! You can tell your husband I said "You're welcome!"


Haha that's some smart math. I love it! Now what do u do about age? I would love to add another toy poodle to my gang. I want a puppy but i already have 2 that are 1yr and 2 months and the other is only 10 months old. I want a puppy but would like the age to be spaced out a bit. How do I do the math on this one.? LOL:dontknow:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

You can never have too many lol. In all seriousness though, as long as you can properly care for each one, I don't see a problem in having multiples. I currently have 6 total, 3 of which I'm personally responsible for the other 3 I just help with. If it were just me caring for everyone, things might get a little stressful, but my family helps with the care so everyone gets what they need. Financially and timewise I could probably do it but it would be things like training that would fall behind. 

I'm already planning my next poodle purchase though haha...once I move out and take the 3 that are really and truly mine with me I will have an opening. I've determined it's going to be a small (not over 23-24"...so maybe more medium sized) spoo and I'm going to show him/her before making it my next competition dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Many years ago I fostered for Pug rescue. I also would often Pug sit for my past fosters when their new parents went on vacation. 

One time I had 11 pugs here for a week! They each had a crate, and knew which crate was theirs. When they started getting too rambunctious, I would say, "CRATE!" and they would all dive into their respective crates. It was like a pug drill team!

During this time it sounded like an asthma convention at my house! lol


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Pugs make the cutest noises. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I currently own one Poodle. I dream of getting a Poodle friend for Ralph, but fear it would be too much for me to handle. Ralph is still young (will turn 2 in july) and I think with his energy, grooming, medical needs, and general attention whoring I can't keep more than one Ralph! (THough I do browse Poodle ads every week...)


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Considering how much love sucking an average poodle does--especially the males--I worry about having enough love for more than one. I know people love more than one child at a time, but I only had one child so I do not have that experience.

And say that I have two poodles and love each equally, won't they have something to say about that? I feel guilty just thinking about loving another poodle--as if loving a new poodle would take away love from the first poodle.

Am I insane?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope you can love more than one. Just like kids. Plus they keep each other company when you aren't with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

That is the best argument for adding to the family! My poodle needs his own poodle for extra companionship!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

JudyD said:


> I'm a cyclist as well as a poodle companion person. I can tell you from personal experience, cyclists often suffer from a variant of MPS, called bike lust. We use a formula for calculating the number of bikes you should own: proper number of bikes = n + 1, where n is the number you already have. I've worked my way up to four bikes, but bikes take considerably less care than poodles, so I have just the one poodle. Anyway, feel free to adapt that formula for your own use.


JudyD, I am a cyclist to so I knew this formula, it's from the the cyclist bible, never thought I could adapt it to the number of poodles, I can convince my husband to have another spoo now, he is a cyclist to)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

julietcr1 said:


> JudyD, I am a cyclist to so I knew this formula, it's from the the cyclist bible, never thought I could adapt it to the number of poodles, I can convince my husband to have another spoo now, he is a cyclist to)


Road or off-road?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I think for me it would depend on the size I get. I can totally see myself living with 4 or 5 toy or miniature poodles.... but when it comes to standards I would have to say my limit would be two.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had two dogs for most of my life, but am at one right now, and I kind of prefer it. I like the love of two dogs, but the cost and work of one dog is so much better.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We have had 3 dogs at a time for many years plus many, many, many foster's in and out. If I lose a dog, we usually get another within a short time. Usually not planned, they just seem to find us. Before Isabel was killed. I had a foster poodle/shih tzu mix named Marilyn who a "friend" had shoved out in the backyard when she had a baby and was threatening to take to a field and "let her go"!(Have I mentioned I really dislike some people?). I REALLY fell for her, and would have kept her but our city makes us keep it to three. So I found her a home through a rescue called "Lhasa Happy Homes" (they were wonderful) Soon after was when Isabel was killed and most of you know that story so I won't bring it up again. Misha is the first non-rescue I have had in 15 years. I am already thinking of my next poodle. I think it will be a silver mpoo  I am absolutely gaga over Chagall and Lula.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I am already thinking of my next poodle. I think it will be a silver mpoo  I am absolutely gaga over Chagall and Lula.


On behalf of the *silvers*, I thank you! And I encourage you to get one of your own someday. Watching their color clear is _really_ cool.


----------

